# you know you're addicted when...



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Don't know if thi has been done before but oh well thought it might be fun...Here's mine...
*when it takes two days to complete everyones cage cleanout.
*when you've spent around £1000 on pet, cages, toys and everything else needed in the last year.
*when you spend 3 hours just browsing through cage setups on the internet.
*when you can't go into a charity shop/ to a bootsale/ to a market without looking for cages and toys that are suitable. 
*when it is not an option to go out for a night out until the chinchillas and degus have had their playtime as you feel too bad if they ulk even if it's just one night. 

Wow I really am owned by my animals not the other way round.


----------

